# How often do you feed raw per day?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine get kibble in the morning and raw in the evening. I kinda want to get away from kibble once Griff's growth plates have closed. Is it preferable to feed raw twice a day as well? Maybe a small meal in the morning to settle their stomach and the main meal in the evening?
Curious how you all do this.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed twice per day. 3X, for the most part, per day up until 6 months.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

My dogs seem to do better while grazing. They eat when hungry, and never overeat so it works for us. I just fill up each bowl with 6 cups of food, and they pick at it for 2-3 days, then I fill them up again. Once a week they'll get some Dyne, fish oil, a can of tuna or chicken, olive oil and eggs mixed in, and occasionally they'll get raw chicken as a treat or when I'm meal prepping they'll get the fat trimmings. When they were younger, they ate 2-3 times a day in smaller portions, and when we went raw for a while they had one large raw meal eat and had access to kibble if they were still hungry. This caused some digestion problems so for now we're just sticking with kibble.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Raw fed 2xs daily equal weight. I give the liver portion in the pm and other organ in the am. Supplements are given in the am. He does have a tendency at night to protest the amount he gets at dinner. Depending on how active he was that day determines if he gets a little more or not.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Apex is back to 2x per day. RMB at the evening meal.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Prey model fed once a day.

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Mostly once a day in the evening by the dogs choice. She asks for morning treats then goes until evening for her meal. Fussy, picky eater.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I feed once a day in the morning, sometimes they get a snack in the afternoon, a few chicken feet or necks. I feed Prey Model.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

One to two times a day with treats scattered in between. Whatever they need.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Raw meals twice a day here for 2 adult dogs on the prey model diet.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

It varies. I dont feed before training and especially not before tracking that has just been started. 

I do find that varying times, structure keeps the hunger pukes away. Either that or he outgrew the hunger pukes? If I had a regular schedule would probably always do 2X. My goal on work from home days and non training weekend days ( 2 to 3 times a week) is 2X a day. Some days it winds up being once and I have seen no ill effects on those days. Some people do a fasting day per week, I don't. Not against it, I am just not into it.


----------



## cnsb (Oct 11, 2018)

We feed twice a day with some treats in between, though breaking it into three meals seems to help a lot when first starting out. They get raw chicken backs/legs/wings in the morning with a bit of Greek yogurt and rice. The current favorite treat is raw chicken feet. 



In the evening they get their glop, which is a mix of ground beef, beef kidney; chicken heart, gizzard, and liver; chopped mackerel; eggs with shell; and produce (mostly greens with broccoli, carrots, cauliflower, pumpkin, and berries). I puree the kidney and liver with the eggs and produce so it gets mixed in well (this has helped tremendously with loose stools due to offal), and all the meats and produce/offal/eggs are mixed together. I try to make a big enough batch to last for 3-4 weeks. We put several days worth in a container in the fridge and freeze the rest in several big bags. This mixture is also served with a bit of Greek yogurt and rice.


Pic below: Can you tell it's dinner time??? Tessa is the GSD, and Dyna is a greyhound mix. (please ignore the mess; we're still getting settled into the new house)


----------

